# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  UPBOX+ binding account - how to undo from used equipment

## The Fox

Hi,I recently purchased an Upbox+ from an organisation. I then found out that I could not connect to the printer using the latest Upstudio software versions. After contacting tech support they suggest that the CPU may need replacing. This may be the case but I also see through the Upstudio software that my printer has been "binded" to the previous account holder who has left the organisation. How does this binding effect printer functions. Who can I contact to get this printer "unbinded" or unbound from the other account? I have only been able to find very limited info about binding on the internet. Any help will be much appreciated.

----------

